# Is cancer finally on the run?



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Let's hope so...

Scientists expect cure for cancer in 1 year - Story | WFLD


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Let's hope so...
> 
> Scientists expect cure for cancer in 1 year - Story | WFLD


Brother, I think someone scooped you!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Brother, I think someone scooped you!


I'm cool with that... if it turns out true, we can all shout it out!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Brother, I think someone scooped you!


Indeed: https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/114787-cure-cancer.html

What an accomplishment, if true.
I told my wife cancer would be cured in our lifetime. Medicine is advancing at nearly the same rate as technology at this point. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Indeed: https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/114787-cure-cancer.html
> 
> What an accomplishment, if true.
> I told my wife cancer would be cured in our lifetime. Medicine is advancing at nearly the same rate as technology at this point. It's just a matter of time.


Call me what I probably am, but I believe it should have already been cured. Thing of it is, there's too much money to be made by pumping people full of freaking poison.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Denton said:


> Call me what I probably am, but I believe it should have already been cured. Thing of it is, there's too much money to be made by pumping people full of freaking poison.


I have believed this since my mom was diagnosed with cancer 20 years ago. Big pharma is not going to lose their cash cow. Even if the cure cost 50, 60, 80,000$ there would be more money made in treatment.

Follow the money, and there lies the truth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally a cure! Now, how much will it really cost the common man?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If this is really true-- how long before it disappears?

Yeah, I am a little skeptical


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Not one to rush accomplishments, but the next month would be cool with me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I have believed this since my mom was diagnosed with cancer 20 years ago. Big pharma is not going to lose their cash cow. Even if the cure cost 50, 60, 80,000$ there would be more money made in treatment.
> 
> Follow the money, and there lies the truth.


All very true, and here's the rub...
What will the researchers/discoverers charge for their findings? That answer will determine whether or not this potential cure gets swallowed up by the big boys and locked away, or whether it becomes too big to contain.
*IF* they are good and decent human beings seeking to end the suffering our race has endured for centuries, it will be free, it will be released to the web, it will be made available to every single country across this globe with no strings attached. That is how you cure greed.


----------

